

Show HN: Downtime fun HTML5/Rails project while volunteering abroad - imorsi214
http://animator.herokuapp.com/animations/
I really like stop motion but I'm no artist and just wanted something simple to to put together pictures and see what happens. So in my downtime I have put this app together to play around with. What do you guys think?
======
lbotos
I think a splash page would go a long way. By the name it sounds like it could
be something I'd be interested in. Any info as to what it does exactly?

~~~
imorsi214
Sure. Using html5 canvas, it animates images in 3 different modes: flip,
vertical, horizontal and the animation can be controlled like a video via
controls. You can also convert the animation to a GIF (I want to add video
conversion later) for you to download or you can publish it where it's stored
on the site and viewers can view either the canvas version or the GIF version.
Random viewers can also make their own GIF version, they just can't publish it
if it's not their own animation. It's all public now and very basic as I just
needed to get my coding fix while in Ghana.

